# la box



## andro (26/3/15)

i jioned an italian forum to see whats goin on there. 
this is a preorder for the box. real carbon fiber and aluminium milled . as well bf . 
price 500 euro.......for the preorder 
total price 1500 euro. 
not planning on order it just putting it here for you guys to see it 

http://www.smoke20.it/pre-order-la-box.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/3/15)

That is stunning @andro !


----------



## andro (26/3/15)

TylerD said:


> That is stunning @andro !


i know is fantastic . and use a dna 30 . so is a regulted bf mod done by an artisan in italy.....the only problem is the price so far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (26/3/15)

http://www.svapo.it/forum/modelli-specifici/box-mods-ed-e-pipe/labox-1460-euro-li-vale-grazie/3.html


----------



## HPBotha (26/3/15)

Sexy!!!! Real damn sexy!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (26/3/15)

in the link before u can see it when they take it apart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (26/3/15)

Sorry, to me it's very ugly. Going for nope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (26/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Sorry, to me it's very ugly. Going for nope.


agree on you for taste( everybody differ) , but you have to say ( price a part because that is just ridicolous) is really well engineered


----------



## zadiac (26/3/15)

andro said:


> agree on you for taste( everybody differ) , but you have to say ( price a part because that is just ridicolous) is really well engineered



Actually, no. Look at where the atty will sit. There will be a space between the atty and the box because the "deck" doesn't sit flush with the box. It will look unprofessional and home made (to me, that is). I'm sorry. I can't agree with you.
The design may be nice, but the engineering is not done well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/3/15)

I like it, thanks for sharing bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (26/3/15)

That is a nice looking mod!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/15)

Thanks for sharing @andro!
Its so cool that you are keeping an eye on Italy - 
They are a great vaping nation - with their high Reo households number

That is one pricey box of note!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/15)

WOW that is one fugly mod!  I'm with @zadiac! And at that cost... no thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/3/15)

Quite a sleek modern look, but not my taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (26/3/15)

Nearing R20 000 for a mod is borderline insanity.
I draw the line at that kind of price, and it literally turns even the most beautiful item into an utter piece of shit - instantly.
If there was something to WARRANT the pricetag, that would be a different story (covered in diamonds, for example) - but we all KNOW for a fact that it isn't worth a tenth of that price...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/3/15)

Thanks for shearing @andro 

But I must agree with @zadiac, @Silver and @johan, its ugley. 

Please keep on shearing when you find new stuff. Its interesting to see what's going on around the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (26/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Thanks for shearing @andro
> 
> But I must agree with @zadiac, @Silver and @johan, its ugley.
> 
> Please keep on shearing when you find new stuff. Its interesting to see what's going on around the world.


thanks . as i said the look is a preference like anything else . is worth 1500 euro? not on my opinion .....very overpriced . i just like the fact that is a regulated bottom feeder and personally i like the look . if was gonna be 500 euro , not a problem 1500 ...they can keep it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (26/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Thanks for shearing @andro
> 
> But I must agree with @zadiac, @Silver and @johan, its ugley.
> 
> Please keep on shearing when you find new stuff. Its interesting to see what's going on around the world.



I never said it was ugly!
I think its very nice looking, just said it was a pricey box

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/3/15)

Silver said:


> I never said it was ugly!
> I think its very nice looking, just said it was a pricey box



Ow sorry @Silver, must have miss read and confused your comment with what I was thinking. ️


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Ow sorry @Silver, must have miss read and confused your comment with what I was thinking. ️
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



No worries @annemarievdh - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

